# Filter question



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

To those keeping 6ft 150g+ tanks....what filtration is the best to use?

I like the Rena's....XP3 or XP4. Would 2 of these be sufficient for a 150g?

Thanks!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Rob,
It would probably depend on the fauna and flora you intend to keep in the tank. Renas always come in underpowered, so while they're inexpensive and reliable they won't push nearly as much as they're rated for. For light to moderate bio load I don't think you'll have any problem with an xP4+xP4. If you'll have lots of waste circulating then it's maybe a little under-filtered (ideally) and even then, you might just have to clean the canisters more regularly. What did you plan to have in the tank?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have used two on a 120 and it was under filtered I ended up using two fx5s but it was heavily stocked


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol. I have a heavily stocked 6' -100gal (soon to be a 125gal) african cichlid growout tank. I'm running an Eheim 2028, 2075, and an FX-5. And still doing 50% water changes every 3 or 4 days. My mega flow 3 sump on a 140 gal african system seems to work very well with only weekly 50% water changes. Gots to over filter for africans!!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Like the others have mentioned, a lot of it depends on what you are keeping. For me, I've changed my own philosophy on canisters and essentially use them only for biofiltration. I don't find that they do a particularly good job at mechanical filtration and really just creates more work for me in changing pads often. I usually just vac any waste away during my weekly WC. For water movement, I've taken to powerheads. I also occasionally use some old maxijets with a prefilter for any particularly messy tanks. They do a great job of sucking up waste and cleaning prefilter is super easy compared to a canister.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Like the others have mentioned, a lot of it depends on what you are keeping. For me, I've changed my own philosophy on canisters and essentially use them only for biofiltration. I don't find that they do a particularly good job at mechanical filtration and really just creates more work for me in changing pads often. I usually just vac any waste away during my weekly WC. For water movement, I've taken to powerheads. I also occasionally use some old maxijets with a prefilter for any particularly messy tanks. They do a great job of sucking up waste and cleaning prefilter is super easy compared to a canister.


I vacuum the bottom like clockwork as well while I do WC...the tank won't be heavily stocked. Will keep 12-15 fish max...a colony of of one species.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I currently have a heavily stocked mixed african tank but mostly large haps/peacocks. 

135gal with a single fx5, prefilter on the intake, stock sponges and all trays filled with matrix. Putting floss in your canister will really show down the flow in an fx5. Look into putting a prefilter on your intake. Much easier to clean weekly... allows me to go 3 months before I have to service the fx5 canister.

80% water change weekly, Nitrites never over 40ppm... My fish love the large water change.

Pool filter sand + well positioned power heads is a must for a low maintenance african tank. Nothing ever gets trapped under the substrate and the power heads push everything towards my intake. My substrate always looks spotless.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have an Xp4 and FX5 on my African tank. I dont run pre filters but do on other tanks. I have 50 fish.  I have to clean my filters every month. I also run a hob canister to polish the water. I agree with tony. I prefer to use my canisters for bio media only. I dont rely on my canisters for flow. My powerhead for that.


----------

